# Upgrading tuners on a MIM Fender Thinline



## pspguitar (Jan 21, 2021)

HI, I am looking to upgrade the Fender F trapezoidal tuners on a MIM Fender Classic Series "72 thinline to more of a vintage looking Kluson or similar tuner. Concerns are the tuner hole size, how many old screw holes will be visible, I would like an aged set or nickel, etc. I will attach some images what I have to what I want. I do not like the look of the Kluson '70s F Tuners CHROME KFT3805.

Thanks for any suggestions or comments.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Look for Kluson Revolution. There are 3 styles. You want the H series


----------



## pspguitar (Jan 21, 2021)

knight_yyz said:


> Kluson Revolution


Hey, thanks for the quick reply. Is this what you were suggesting? I'm looking for a more classic look although I like the 19:1 gear ratio


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

sorry those are wrong.... I meant to type F mount. I have the f mounts on my Japanese Tokai, very nice tuners for the money


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

It’s likely that you will need to find some bushing for the holes. Which can be a pain in the ass.






Bushings - Kluson, 1/4" bushings, for retrofitting | Amplified Parts


Adapter bushings to retrofit US 1/4 inch post Kluson tuners in a headstock drilled for modern die cast tuners. Nickel plating. Set of 6. These Kluson® steel replacement - adapter bushings are intended for use in converting a modern 10mm drilled headstock to accept a vintage Kluson stamped steel...




www.amplifiedparts.com





the screw holes shouldn’t be visible. At most it may be visible at either end of the line of tuners.. but in my opinion, that is a small price to pay to not have to look at the trapezoids.

I also have a set of aged Fender Kluson style tuners available. $40 plus shipping. (Green oxidization can be scrubbed off).


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Have a look at Stew Mac, some tuners have a sketch with all dimensions;






Solid Peghead Guitar Tuning Machines - StewMac


Shop Solid Peghead Guitar Tuning Machines at StewMac. 100% satisfaction guaranteed. StewMAX FREE Shipping!




www.stewmac.com


----------



## Wilbur Bufferson (May 17, 2018)

knight_yyz said:


> sorry those are wrong.... I meant to type F mount. I have the f mounts on my Japanese Tokai, very nice tuners for the money
> 
> 
> View attachment 350258


I have these and they are amazing. Took 10 minutes to install and very good tuners. Night and day, in fact. There's also a locking version but they are more expensive.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

He is replacing trapezoids, why are you all posting kluson waffles? 

The Kluson® Revolution F-Mount 19:1 gear ratio tuning machine set. These state of the art, lightweight, diecast tuning machines are designed to directly retrofit the stamped "F" tuning machines that Fender® uses on reissues of models from the CBS/Fender® era currently being produced. 

No modification necessary


----------



## Wilbur Bufferson (May 17, 2018)

KLUSON Replacement Tuners for F logo Tuners


Nice review and glad they worked out. Good picture of those screws, shows the difference. You're a better photographer than I am. The new bushings went in easy? I was tapping on mine as hard as I dared before reaming out the hole a little. Thanks. The bushings were tight but did not seem...




www.tdpri.com


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Wilbur Bufferson said:


> KLUSON Replacement Tuners for F logo Tuners
> 
> 
> Nice review and glad they worked out. Good picture of those screws, shows the difference. You're a better photographer than I am. The new bushings went in easy? I was tapping on mine as hard as I dared before reaming out the hole a little. Thanks. The bushings were tight but did not seem...
> ...


Did they fit in MIN Tele ? OP must check diameter hole and more


----------



## Wilbur Bufferson (May 17, 2018)

Latole said:


> Did they fit in MIN Tele ? OP must check diameter hole and more


Do you mean MIM? Yes, that's what I put them in and they were a direct replacement.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

smh...


----------

